# Crud--ate the wall---



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow - and I thought it was bad when Moose ate the sofa and loveseat! 

Good luck with the crate training. Sounds like he needs it! Where did they put him at the vet's when they closed at night?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh the 'vet dog' is fine--it is the foster that was picked up as stray that is the issue--I am feeling like a chapter from Marely and Me right now---sigh


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

How a picture of that wall? I'd like to see that. Oh, a couple pics of the foster and the "vet dog" would be nice. Do they have names, btw?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey... Your not alone!!!!! Maggie ate a hole in my wall................ and then Abbie had to try it as well.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I say they all need their own crates--had enough tonight--pic 1-2 is my wall--pic 3 is vet dog--I guess he does have a name--lol--it is "Rock"
p


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok.,... they topped Abbie and Maggies hole... theres was the size of a baseball


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, man, Naomi, I would have a hard time handling that - but I do know how to repair it! Yep - it's cratin' time everytime you go away! Good luck with that.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Um--it is forcing the dog in the crate that is the issue--he might be sick--and he might be half starved for his frame--but he is still strong---he is also a a leash right now--tied to my chair--I might be skinny but I issue corrections---

I understand the whole separation thing--but it is not going to work--he is just going to have to get over it---

But--I don't want to accidentally reinforce that behavior--anyone with ideas?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm... that actually looks like it could be true clinical SA. Be careful crating a dog like that. I've seen dogs severly injure themselves trying to bust out of a crate. I've also had client's with dogs who went so far as to bust through a plate glass window in an effort to get out to the owners, or who bloddied their paws by digging through the carpet and down to the sub flooring.

There's a big difference between a dog with true SA and one who's just throwing a hissy fit b/c he doesn't want to be alone. SA dogs simply cannot cope emotionally with the absence of the key attachment figure. They tend to focus destruction around doorways - the area where they last saw the attachment figure. Best not to "correct" this behavior via verbal or physical corrections b/c it only adds to the dogs already anxious nature.

Is this a velcro dog when you're home? Always right with you? A "leaner" type? If so, start by changing that. Even if it's just tethering the dog to one end of the couch (on a dog bed on the floor) while you sit at the other, thus forcing some physical separation. Build on it over time. You can certainly try crating, just watch that he's not hurting himself trying to get out of the crate. You can try homeopathic meds or vet prescribed meds to help in the beginning.

-Stephanie


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hmmm... that actually looks like it could be true clinical SA. Be careful crating a dog like that. I've seen dogs severly injure themselves trying to bust out of a crate. I've also had client's with dogs who went so far as to bust through a plate glass window in an effort to get out to the owners, or who bloddied their paws by digging through the carpet and down to the sub flooring.
> 
> There's a big difference between a dog with true SA and one who's just throwing a hissy fit b/c he doesn't want to be alone. SA dogs simply cannot cope emotionally with the absence of the key attachment figure. They tend to focus destruction around doorways - the area where they last saw the attachment figure. Best not to "correct" this behavior via verbal or physical corrections b/c it only adds to the dogs already anxious nature.
> 
> ...


You know all things considered---I think you are so on target--yup this guy is more than your average Velcro golden---no matter what step i take--he is there etc. I did not correct him for the wall because i did not catch him doing it---he musta been freaking because he managed to turn the tv on too--and it is up on a shelf--and no remote etc. I was thinking he was just so glad to be out of the pound he wanted to stick close to me until this--

Now--what i did do is take him for a short but brisk walk--and his leash is still on--I have noticed the has no clue how to play like a regular dog. I do mean clueless---his way of playing is to clean their ears then try to hump them--one confused doggie. 

Pretty sad considering the vet thinks he is only about 1.5---but we have to get him past this and through heartworm treatment to get him a forever home---or it will be an endless cycle for him.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay--just to up the ante some more---we think he has distemper---


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We had a young yellow lab who ate the walls, the door frames and everything else in the laundry room including part of the washing machine. We put metal siding around the room to prevent further damage. 

Distemper???!!!!! That's awful!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cute pit... or pit mix... and **** on the wall... turn an airline kennel on its back and set him into it then slowly set it back down.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Zaz did some wall chewing in our bedroom when we started "trusting" him out of his crate during the day when no one was home but thats some serious damage you have there!!! It does remind me of Marley from the book.

Sorry about the distemper - what can they do about that??


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder if having an outside dog run might be a better option for a dog like this, rather then crating them when you cant be home? Heck, if he is into destroying things, you could just throw a couple of 2x4s in the dog run w/ him and let him go to town. Just a thought.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

He is spending the day at the vets--sigh--considering the wall eating, starting fights with the other dogs and the green snot pouring from his nose--it may all be a moot point if it is distemper--poor guy if it is he will have to be put down according to the group. 

Vet said someone had to get into the kennel with him to get him in it---how do I always manage to get the problem dogs...lol

Will update everyone when I hear back from the vet after testing. There is good news though--he gained 5 pounds since Friday!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Your kidding me I have never seen anythng like this before. Oh man I feel bad for you


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It is just a day from hell--now Ms. Julie has earned herself a time out in the crate because she is being a little Ms B#[email protected] to the new dog--I guess he made the mistake of touching her tennis ball--
I know crates are not supposed to be 'punishment--but right now--I just need a time out from all the nutso dogs--mine included. 

Fortunately for me the folks at the folks at the vet office have invested a bunch of time training him--so he is the best one. Go figure.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well the Vet just called--can't offer a for sure dx yet--but his wbc count went up from 2200 to 3200--had a 105 temp--he is for sure one sick boy. It is either distemper of pneumonia. Hard to say--they will be keeping him until at least Monday on IV fluids and doubled up strongest antibiotics they make. 

This could explain some of his behavior--what worries me is that he has been on antibiotics since Friday and he is just getting worse. I guess a chest xray would confirm pneumonia?


----------

